# ChingazMyBoy's Photo Thread



## csimkunas6

Great pic!! He looks like a VERY powerful jumper for sure!!


----------



## Allison Finch

I am glad you posted! You and Chinga have had some real trials and tribulations and it looks like you two are really becoming a team. You have persevered and you are now reaping the rewards. Good job!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Way to go!


----------



## waresbear

Great pics & I LUV your breeches!!!


----------



## Rachel1786

wow that horse can jump! how high was that?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thanks guys! All your comments are really encouraging!! From what I can remember the jump is roughly 1.5m - 1.10m. I will upload the videos as soon as I can get them!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

Nice form on both parts!

Looks like a blast.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

holy wow how big is that! I'm jealous of your leg position. Mine doesn't like to stay on Legacy's bigger leaps! You two look great!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thanks guys  I did a conversion and it's roughly 3'6ft!


----------



## Tayz

WOW, you two look amazing! Great photo, I'd die if I ever tried to jump that big lol.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Good job you two! You have come a very long from the trot pole phase  You both look lovely.


----------



## Allison Finch

You might need to remeasure. It sure looks higher than 3'6 to me.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Found another cute shot - ignore my errors here. He tries so hard for me - makes it a bit easier the fact that he loves jumping.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Wow that is a high jump I probably would have fallin off trying to do that hehe. Good Job!!


----------



## Allison Finch

I love your "trashy" jump standards....LOL!

What nice knees and lower legs Chinga has these days.


----------



## AngieLee

you guys look awsome!!


----------



## mom2pride

You look so much better than you did before! Way to go!!!


----------



## Eliz

You two are awesome!

ETA: I think you should send him this way asap.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thank's guys.

Eliz - I think you'd return him pretty quickly though..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Holy huge jump, Batman! You guys look AMAZING!!


----------



## Hidalgo13

Your horse is intense! O.O Very nice position. Goodness I hope I jump so well one day!


----------



## Oxer

oh man i know all about those power jumpers. i am literally re-learning how to ride since my new jumper has a ton of scope and a very thrusty jump. it's an amazing experience though, to really feel that kind of talent underneath you over a fence! 
kudos to the both of you!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Aw. Thanks everyone  I'll have a look for some more shots!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I think you should be very proud! You have more guts than me  I upped the ante with my new mare last night and went 3 ft, I felt your age for a brief moment again :lol:

Look forward to more pics!


----------



## Allison Finch

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I think you should be very proud! You have more guts than me  I upped the ante with my new mare last night and went 3 ft, I felt your age for a brief moment again :lol:
> 
> Look forward to more pics!


 
SO, where are YOUR photos?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Nope, nuh uh, not happening haha! My hubby actually rode with me so no camera man. I'll see if he will take some tonight. Then y'all can have fun picking on the western girl gone english :lol:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Excited to see your photos. Just for laughs, I asked him to do a smaller than usual line into a fence. We picked up the incorrect canter lead - I choose not to ask for a change because we were too close into the fence and we were already committed so it wasn't an option to circle around and change. 

Chinga did a flying lead change a few strides out, he was incredibly honest. It looked like this, I do have the video if anyone wants to see..


----------



## Hidalgo13

Definitely post the video!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Please excuse the pure shocking riding here - completely unexpected moment. He once again proved how incredible of a horse he happens to be. 

Let me know if the video doesn't work, its not on my public YouTube and you need the link to view it.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Schooling Pumpkin today


----------



## Allison Finch

I love the "I'm sorry" pats you gave Chinga. We all get left behind with those types of jumps. 

I've never seen the pony before. Is she yours? She's a cutie. What are you going to do with her?


----------



## Golden Horse

OP, that is quite the boy you have there, what a pop he has on him, I bet that feels like flying




MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Nope, nuh uh, not happening haha! My hubby actually rode with me so no camera man. I'll see if he will take some tonight. Then y'all can have fun picking on the western girl gone english :lol:










I'm waiting!


----------



## Jessabel

You did really well. There's no way I could have done that. ^^' You'll keep getting better the more you practice. Chinga seems like a really good horse.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Allison Finch said:


> I love the "I'm sorry" pats you gave Chinga. We all get left behind with those types of jumps.
> 
> I've never seen the pony before. Is she yours? She's a cutie. What are you going to do with her?


Not mine. 
I'm just schooling him and giving him a bit more 'experience' while his owner is out with a broken wrist after he spooked on her. Creative little brat. His a challenge, but his very fun to ride. A lot easier than 16.2hh or so when it decides to loose it.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I wish I got photos of my dressage schooling today. He moved really nicely! 

Oh well, might be able to get photos from our Cross Country Training tomorrow..


----------



## VanillaBean

Yes, please do! What level do you event him?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

VanillaBean said:


> Yes, please do! What level do you event him?


I only compete what we call training level (which is 70cm) due to he needs to become more relaxed on the cross country course - stopping issues. :lol:


----------



## VanillaBean

Oh i see! I am hoping to get to Training soon with my new mare. She has done it before, and I have done Stadium Training, but XC is way different!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

VanillaBean said:


> Oh i see! I am hoping to get to Training soon with my new mare. She has done it before, and I have done Stadium Training, but XC is way different!


It sure is. It's really fun though. Chinga's pretty good and I've trained him over some pretty big Cross Country fences. I'll hopefully get some photos of it today.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Cross Country photos for you all, I'm not really happy with my position..

I was working really hard don getting him going into jumps forwardly and confidently. We also did a practice course, he was SO good. Very bold!

Ignore my eyes looking down in the canter shot - I was checking his boots.:lol:


----------



## Allison Finch

I am most envious!! Here I am seeing someone having so much fun! I did have some great students yesterday, so I'm not really complaining.......but MY time in the saddle was not as fun.


----------



## Gidget

wow, you can tell Chinga really enjoys jumping. Such a great team.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Dressage schooling show today  Had a 5th and 6th. Stoked!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Congrats on your dressage placings! Love the xc pics, Chinga looks like he loves it! I've been jumping again a little with my new mare, all of you eventers on here have me a bit inspired to try it out with her next year. Keep up the hard/good work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch

That's what I love about eventing. You can't just do one thing, you have to be so well rounded with two forms of jumping AND dressage. You gotta love it!

Congrats on the good job, Maddy!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thanks guys, I'm really happy with how he went.
I'll be doing hunter trails on the 6th of November & training on cross country next weekend, so who thinks I should get photos?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Now that's a silly question Maddy. Pictures are a must!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6

I agree! Photos are a MUST!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Jumping  No critique.. 
I was having a really bad day.


----------



## Tayz

Your an amazing rider =]


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Amazing is an overstatement! 
But I do try my best


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Took him competing - only event I would have liked to place in (Top 10) was Show Jumping, here's the results 

2nd - Bending
2nd - Snakes and Ladders
2nd - Barrels
6th - Rider Class (Even though I messed up the pattern -_-)


*Show Jumping - 1st!*


----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Casey02

If those are standared garbage cans those are way higher that 3 feet 6 inches! Im thinking more like 4 something haha!! nice job!


----------



## csimkunas6

Congrats!!! Thats awesome!!!


----------



## Chestnuts73

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!! you are a REALLY good rider congrats


----------



## tinyliny

I can't imagine jumping that high! I would die of fright, half way there! You even kept good form.


----------



## Chestnuts73

tinyliny said:


> I can't imagine jumping that high! I would die of fright, half way there! You even kept good form.


ditto that lol
all respect goes to chinga and Chingazmyboy  and none to us


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thankyou all for your kind comments. They mean so much!! 
Chinga is such a great horse and makes it MUCH easier then it looks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Great pic, y'all look awesome!! :smile:


----------



## Tejas

oh wow! incredible!! more!


----------



## VanillaBean

Gosh, he looks SO much like Grace!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

What a cute horsie


----------



## Becca93

Gorgeous photos Maddie, I'm so jealous Chinga is amazing. Keep posting photos!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

The video from today  Was purely a day of laughs!


----------



## Allison Finch

Very nicely done bounce jump. It is great to have fun when it is obviousl that you both are having a good time.


----------



## palominolover

Gorgeous boy =) I am officially in love with your horse.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Becky Allen Clinic


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Some more shots  No critique, Becky gave me some things to think about! It was great.


----------



## SMCLeenie

I love seeing pics of Chinga! The two of you look great!


----------



## csimkunas6

^ I agree! Both of you look fantastic! Love that saddle pad too btw


----------



## Thyme

You guys are a perfect match! Love the pics!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

With Becky Allen


----------



## VanillaBean

Hehe I love Australian accents!


----------



## PaintedHeart

*sigh* If my good days looked like your bad days, I'd be content, lol...

You and Chinga make a great team, and you both look like you have a lot of fun


----------



## Gallop On

Beautiful jumping! How tall is Chinga? I'm jealous of your position, mine is always so low to the saddle I'm still basically sitting in it  Haha  He really does look like he has a lot of power in him!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Quick upload 

1. We were at camp & some of the younger kids + us older leaders decided it would be a great idea to paint Chinga.

2. Anjanette Harten Lesson (Dressage). 

Please do not critique, I am aware I have faults. That my horse is not perfect, nor am I. 


I still have to go through and get some screen captures from my Becky Allen lessons.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Bump for Chinga?! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

very nice picture nice form 
both you and the horse


----------



## SocietyJoe

SO JELLY. 

You are actually so good at riding!

I hope to acheive what you have with your horse with my horse someday. 

Ex racer? 
They have some wings.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Oh thankyou. 
Your all way too kind! And giving Chinga such an ego!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## steff

wow great piccie looking good


----------



## PintoTess

GREAT!! LOVE IT ALL!! You two are inspiring me to Event my new TB!


----------



## soenjer55

WOW. What a powerful horse!!!!!! And great riding, good form, very put together- If that were me up there, I'd be all over the place, lol.


----------



## Can He Star

gee he can jump


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

You two look great together! I love Chinga he looks like a real honest jumper and hes such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thanks all, no new photos. Except, I did find one from costume class - he was a Cash Cow. Which came from his nickname, it was an in-club event. So everyone knew his nickname and though it was rather amusing.

I got a little carried away with the pink nose, enjoy.:lol:


----------



## Chestnuts73

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Thanks all, no new photos. Except, I did find one from costume class - he was a Cash Cow. Which came from his nickname, it was an in-club event. So everyone knew his nickname and though it was rather amusing.
> 
> I got a little carried away with the pink nose, enjoy.:lol:


Hahahaha he looks adorable and man he can jump 
I seriously adore Chinga and you are such a good rider


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Today I washed him, while he was still even in the wash bay - he stuck his nose in a mud puddle. WHY?!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Haha what a character he is!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Caitlinpalomino said:


> Haha what a character he is!


Oh no. His character was shown when I was walking through like a five acre paddock trying to find his fly mask today. Hilarious Chinga. :lol:


----------



## PintoTess

^^ I do the same


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Current updates + photos of Chinga + paddocks can be found in my flooding thread!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Back in the game!


----------



## VanillaBean

Glad to see Chinga is better!


----------



## Jessabel

I love his canter. 

I can't believe how he goes from flying over fences to standing quietly in like, 15 seconds. He looks so docile.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

His actually a little crazy half the time  And thats his laazzzy canter!! 
Currently Chinga's on a bit of a break because I'm randomly fainting. :/


----------



## palominolover

I feel sorry for you and his name :lol:. I love him in the costume, and painted up. Looks like a lot of fun. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Subbing. You two rock!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I have a photo from competing today - but I can't post it on HF due to copyright, so comment and I'll send it to you!


----------



## VanillaBean

I want to seeeee


----------



## Can He Star

me too


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo

You look fantastic! Can you ever tell he' got some power to him from the shot~ Great job~


----------



## tlkng1

What I said when I saw the first shot..Holy Toledo! That is a very nice jumper


----------



## SorrelHorse

I wanna see the new pic


----------



## tlkng1

That is a horse saying..."wheeeeee..this is FUN!"


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Do you guys want to send me a link to your Facebooks? That might be easiest!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Weeell I don't have FB so that would be a problem...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Since I now own it, I can post it! Yes, this is getting framed on the wall. Such a GOOD horse. Specially when I dislocated my finger IN the Start-box. So, this was surely an interesting round.

Sighhh, I'll have to try again later -_-


----------



## Allison Finch

I've seen the proof and it ia a wonderful photo. I would have given you a cyberslap if you failed to buy it!!!

Looking forward to seeing you post it.


----------



## Gallop On

Ooh, I want to see it!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Allison Finch said:


> I've seen the proof and it ia a wonderful photo. I would have given you a cyberslap if you failed to buy it!!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you post it.


Couldn't NOT buy it, 1st time at that height + horse being a boss + AND first injury at a show!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

We're waiting.......


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Scroll down to photo BUR2-7931.jpg

Paul Smith Photography


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Very nice!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Lookin' great Maddie! Good boy Chinga


----------



## VanillaBean

Nice! You look great together.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

YouTube - 'Oh hey.


Chinnnggaaa, I swear. I flat work him 99% of the time. I just never get videos or photos of it. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

You go girl for handling that awesome jump of his! 

I love looking at pics of you and Chinga.. you're just having such fun!


----------

